# silver sulfate



## Anonymous (May 20, 2009)

sorry guys, i know this has been discussed, but I searched and got 1555 results,

how do you make silver from silver sulfate.

thanks
Jim


----------



## beaks (May 20, 2009)

a chunk of iron


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 21, 2009)

Hi Jim.

I t is very easy...warm your silver sulfate solution,then add hydrocloric acid (or a solution of water/common salt) and you will form silver chloride(a white mud),then use Karo syrup method.

An alternative way is adding iron sulfate to your warm silver sulfate solution (called "coperas") and you will get metallic silver.

Metallic replacement will work too,add distilled water to your silver sulfate solution,warm a little and then dip a slab of zinc,copper or iron.

Jim,have a nice day

Manuel


----------



## Platdigger (May 21, 2009)

Juan, Just looking at them, I like your second method best.
Seems very simple and quick. (not a lot of steps)

Why did you list it as an alternitive method?
Randy


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 26, 2009)

Randy:

I prefer Karo syrup method..somethimes coperas is hard to find.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## peter i (May 27, 2009)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Randy:
> 
> I prefer Karo syrup method..somethimes coperas is hard to find.
> 
> ...



I've never used it, but I could buy all I wanted to carry home from the local garden centre. It is used for treating mossy lawns.


----------

